# New cayman



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
Having owned my White RS250 Megane for nearly 2 1/2 years i've reluctantly let it go, was and is an awesome car but i've gone German, some pics below. thanks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

You lucky man haha! Nice buy!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Had a little race with a cayman s the other day, lovely car!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The new Cayman is a really good looking car. 

Enjoy.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed. 

I had a new Boxster S with PDK as a courtesy car for a few days recently and the new models really feel on another level in terms of performance and quality compared to the 987 Boxsters/Caymans. I wasn't too keen when I first picked it up (being a white convertible), but after three days I was pretty sad to hand back the keys.

I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy your new motor. Are the pics of the actual car or the showroom model? Are you going for the "S"?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I had a new Boxster S with PDK as a courtesy car for a few days recently and the new models really feel on another level in terms of performance and quality compared to the 987 Boxsters/Caymans. I wasn't too keen when I first picked it up (being a white convertible), but after three days I was pretty sad to hand back the keys.
> 
> I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy your new motor. Are the pics of the actual car or the showroom model? Are you going for the "S"?


Cheers mate, i was looking at the previous gen models but after seeing the 3rd gen in the flesh i knew it was for me. I opted for the 2.7 as i took them both out and didnt notice a lot of difference in performance especially not to justify the £10k priice difference. 275bhp is more than enough for me:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, lovely looking car.

The RS250 is a great drivers car indeed but the Cayman looks like it's in another league entirely.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> Cheers mate, i was looking at the previous gen models but after seeing the 3rd gen in the flesh i knew it was for me. I opted for the 2.7 as i took them both out and didnt notice a lot of difference in performance especially not to justify the £10k priice difference. 275bhp is more than enough for me:thumb:


Yes, I can understand that. £10k is a fair old chunk of cash and as you say 275bhp will be more than enough to put a smile on your face. These are all about incredible balance and handling rather than power anyway IMO. :driver:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice upgrade mate enjoy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Rubbish 

Jealous, enjoy mate.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Rubbish
> 
> Jealous, enjoy mate.


:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice.
Black though, have fun with that


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I recently sold my 2013 Cayman, I also didn't think the S warranted the extra £10k, in fact I preferred the 2.7 as it felt a bit more nimble.Mine had the same alloys but was white, great little cars


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A great drivers' car replacing another great drivers' car! :driver:

You'll not be disappointed! :thumb:

Enjoy both driving and detailing your new Cayman. 

Alan W


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks very much guys can't wait


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations, lovely purchase and look forward to seeing more pictures of it!


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Brilliant piece mate!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, what a way to upgrade
Seen one parked in works car park and thought I was a cracking looking car, red with black wheels and exterior trim parts. Sat very well, same wheels as above

Enjoy


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

lofty said:


> I recently sold my 2013 Cayman, I also didn't think the S warranted the extra £10k, in fact I preferred the 2.7 as it felt a bit more nimble.Mine had the same alloys but was white, great little cars


Thanks mate, looking forward to picking it up:thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had mine for about a month now and I'm totally smitten with it.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

paralla said:


> I've had mine for about a month now and I'm totally smitten with it.


Beautiful mate, you went for the S then:thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> Beautiful mate, you went for the S then:thumb:


Yeah, this is my first ever sports car, it replaced a TDI 170 Scirocco and I wanted it to be properly fast.

Did you spec yours? Don't the options add up fast! Got mine down to £16.5K for just the essentials. lol


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

paralla said:


> Yeah, this is my first ever sports car, it replaced a TDI 170 Scirocco and I wanted it to be properly fast.
> 
> Did you spec yours? Don't the options add up fast! Got mine down to £16.5K for just the essentials. lol


Lol some essentials list that buddy, got mine down to £8k haha, i only really wanted heated leather seats lol:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alan W said:


> A great drivers' car replacing another great drivers' car! :driver:
> 
> You'll not be disappointed! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, looking forward to it on both counts like you said:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

They are both very very nice.

Nice upgrades too both of you Rocco<Cayman and Megane<Cayman

Now I know i'm in the wrong job lol.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> They are both very very nice.
> 
> Nice upgrades too both of you Rocco<Cayman and Megane<Cayman
> 
> Now I know i'm in the wrong job lol.


Cheers pal, we only live once so go for it:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wanner69 said:


> Cheers pal, we only live once so go for it:thumb:


2 kids in tow, do Porsche do a roof rack?


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Panemera, Cayenne or Macan, all perfect family motors.

They do offer a roof rack, I might need one if my better half ever wants to come kitesurfing with me. I can fit one set of kite gear in the Cayman but not two.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

paralla said:


> Panemera, Cayenne or Macan, all perfect family motors.
> 
> They do offer a roof rack, I might need one if my better half ever wants to come kitesurfing with me. I can fit one set of kite gear in the Cayman but not two.


Panemera yes please, I'd skip the other two though, bit Essex, high heels for me.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> 2 kids in tow, do Porsche do a roof rack?


Don't know about that lol, i need a towbar and trailer for my golf gear haha


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow nice car and I really like the wheels. Bit of a change from the megane!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Wow nice car and I really like the wheels. Bit of a change from the megane!


Thanks pal, yes totally different. Not collected it yet


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wanner69 said:


> Thanks pal, yes totally different. Not collected it yet


Bet you can't sleep!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Bet you can't sleep!


Tell me about it, could have it saturday but my drive is being done and will take a week to complete so i cant park the cayman anywhere in the meantime, so agonisingly its staying at the dealers until im ready for it booo


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wanner69 said:


> Tell me about it, could have it saturday but my drive is being done and will take a week to complete so i cant park the cayman anywhere in the meantime, so agonisingly its staying at the dealers until im ready for it booo


That's like having Christmas delayed as a 6 year old!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> That's like having Christmas delayed as a 6 year old!


Yes and i feel like that 6yr old Soon be here though


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

The first night I had mine I kept getting up out of bed curtain twitching to check that it was still OK parked on the street outside. I'm over it now but I still take an occasional peek. Strange behaiviour for a 42 year old.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful car. I travel past a Porsche garage every day and see at least 2 or 3 staff workers in the latest models each day. Looks fantastic, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

The more I see of these the more I like them, great choice. Is that at Cheshire Oaks Porsche?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats where i done my deal yes, hopefully i'll collect this weekend


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well here it is, thanks to you all for your interest in my car, some pics for you on my new drive also.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks stunning, sure you wont need to be told but enjoy every minute of it

Hows porsche dealer prep???


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

possul said:


> Looks stunning, sure you wont need to be told but enjoy every minute of it
> 
> Hows porsche dealer prep???


Tbh pretty damn good, i was fearing the worst when he rolled it out into the sunlight but not a mark/scratch/swirl ln it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cayman looks great, as does your new drive! :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks very nice. The new design is such an improvement on the old one. 


Enjoy


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Buck said:


> Looks very nice. The new design is such an improvement on the old one.
> 
> Enjoy


Yes totally agree, i was looking at a used 2nd gen model but after seeing the newer shape it made my decision for me:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed the guy up the road has one, they sit well those sweeping lines fantastic rear end. His is white beautiful paint, very low at the front that engine through the rear simply stunning. A lesson here in whatever form just enjoy it.

Have fun, John Tht.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Titanium Htail said:


> Very nice indeed the guy up the road has one, they sit well those sweeping lines fantastic rear end. His is white beautiful paint, very low at the front that engine through the rear simply stunning. A lesson here in whatever form just enjoy it.
> 
> Have fun, John Tht.


Cheers John, :thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good fella.

I just fitted these stainless steel (painted black) mesh grills to the radiator intakes on mine. Looks like non S Caymans are slightly different to S. Mine are wide open and very susceptible to collecting leaves and garbage in the intakes where the engine radiators and aircon condensers are. They are a bargain compared to what Porsche charge for options.

Check them out.

http://www.zunsport.com/cayman-981-r129


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

paralla said:


> Looking good fella.
> 
> I just fitted these stainless steel (painted black) mesh grills to the radiator intakes on mine. Looks like non S Caymans are slightly different to S. Mine are wide open and very susceptible to collecting leaves and garbage in the intakes where the engine radiators and aircon condensers are. They are a bargain compared to what Porsche charge for options.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, i will take a look :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Some more pics after her first wash, interior also


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Lovely, great choice!


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

If I had a car like that, I'd sit on that drive and stare at it all day. Your Porsche is perfect!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Leicesterdave said:


> If I had a car like that, I'd sit on that drive and stare at it all day. Your Porsche is perfect!


I do Dave and thanks :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweeeet. Great colour choice - just can't beat a glossy black car. Nice wheel choice too. 20" Carreras?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

What a beauty!

The big wheels really make a difference... :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Sweeeet. Great colour choice - just can't beat a glossy black car. Nice wheel choice too. 20" Carreras?


Thanks mate, yes 20" Carrera S wheels


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think this is actually better looking than the 911.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> I think this is actually better looking than the 911.


I have to agree with you:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Schnitzer Amir (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice man


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Schnitzer Amir said:


> Nice man


Thanks buddy:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

That plate no longer exists, personal plate on it now


----------

